# Wie lang hat der umfangreichste Installationsprozess gedauert, den Sie bislang bei einem PC-Spiel erlebt haben?



## Administrator (14. Juli 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## p1s2y3 (14. Juli 2005)

Hmm, das dürfte damals bei ut2003 gewesen sein! 1,3ghz amd + 256mb sdram


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2005)

p1s2y3 am 14.07.2005 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, das dürfte damals bei ut2003 gewesen sein! 1,3ghz amd + 256mb sdram




bei irgendnem EAspiel hat der kopierschutz dafür gesorgt, dass pro 10% 2-3min dauerte...     das laufwerk lief immer wieder kurz an, keine regung, dann 1-2% beim "fortschritt" drauf, dann wieder kurz anlaufen usw...    und das war nur EINE CD


----------



## Solon25 (14. Juli 2005)

Bei mir war's _Metal Gear Solid: Substance_. Geschlagene 28 Minuten  Hab es aber verkauft und mir die PS-2 Version davon dann gebraucht gekauft.


----------



## Vordack (14. Juli 2005)

Solon25 am 14.07.2005 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir war's _Metal Gear Solid: Substance_. Geschlagene 28 Minuten  Hab es aber verkauft und mir die PS-2 Version davon dann gebraucht gekauft.



Hmmm....Half Life 2?


----------



## one88 (14. Juli 2005)

SIMS+einige Addons an einem langsamen PC: 2+ Stunden


----------



## LordMephisto (14. Juli 2005)

Das längste war Mafia, aber auch nur weil die 3. CD völlig zerkratzt ist. Ich hab mir jetzt aber die DVD Version gekauft.

Btw: Zählt dazu auch C64 + Datasette? Dann würde das die oben genannten Zahlen sprengen glaub ich *g*


----------



## firewalker2k (14. Juli 2005)

lol

Mh, also wenn ich den Download von HL² zähle.. Der.. 

Off-Topic: Meine Mafia-Install stürzt immer ab, wenn er die 2. (oder wars die 3.?) CD will (nachm Einlegen) - muss dann sogar den PC neustarten.. Jemand ne Idee, was ich tun kann!?


----------



## vdbiesen (14. Juli 2005)

Also bei mir lief die Installation von HL² über ne halbe stunde und dann nochmal ne halbe um die upadtes zu ziehen...................Ansonsten hat noch keine Installation länger als ca. 10 bis 15 min gedauert


----------



## Atropa (14. Juli 2005)

Das war HL2, was mit seiner Freischaltung fast drei Stunden gebraucht hat.


----------



## Wurstbrot (14. Juli 2005)

SYSTEM am 14.07.2005 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



25 Minuten? *lach*

Ich hab 2-3 Stunden an Half-Life 2 ruminstalliert.


----------



## Solon25 (14. Juli 2005)

firewalker2k am 14.07.2005 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Off-Topic: Meine Mafia-Install stürzt immer ab, wenn er die 2. (oder wars die 3.?) CD will (nachm Einlegen) - muss dann sogar den PC neustarten.. Jemand ne Idee, was ich tun kann!?


Vielleicht hilft >>>das hier<<< aus dem Mafia Board  Sonst schau halt ob es da noch genauer beschrieben wird.


----------



## Xyr0n (14. Juli 2005)

vdbiesen am 14.07.2005 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei mir lief die Installation von HL² über ne halbe stunde und dann nochmal ne halbe um die upadtes zu ziehen...................Ansonsten hat noch keine Installation länger als ca. 10 bis 15 min gedauert




Jedes Spiel von EA..........die sind so dreckigst langsam ;D


----------



## ferrari2k (14. Juli 2005)

Solon25 am 14.07.2005 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> firewalker2k am 14.07.2005 15:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, z.B. BF 1942 + die beiden Addons + Desert COmbat, da ist man schon ne Weile beschäftigt.
Noch schlimmer isses bei mir mit F1 Challenge 99-02, insgesamt ist mein Ordner 15 GB groß, das dauert, bis das alles installliert ist...


----------



## Birdy84 (14. Juli 2005)

Xyr0n am 14.07.2005 15:38 schrieb:
			
		

> vdbiesen am 14.07.2005 15:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir hat die Inst. von HL2 auch mit Abstand am längsten gedauert.   


Übrigens HL2 ist nicht von EA.


----------



## Solon25 (14. Juli 2005)

Wurstbrot am 14.07.2005 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> 25 Minuten? *lach*
> 
> Ich hab 2-3 Stunden an Half-Life 2 ruminstalliert.


Püüh, ich denke es geht hier darum einfach die Spiel CD('s)/DVD einzulegen, installieren und loszocken. Dazu gehören keine "Registrierungsorgien" 

Ansonsten kann ich noch einen drauflegen. Gestern _Dawn of War_ installiert und per Liveupdate auf dem neuesten Stand gebracht. Tolle Sache das es keinen kumulativen Patch gibt, alles schön einzeln und immer wieder Spiel neustarten...


----------



## Michael-Miggi (14. Juli 2005)

SYSTEM am 14.07.2005 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




Ich glaub bei mir wars Far Cry (Hab ja auch die 5 CD Vers.  ) Aber keine Ahnung mehr wie lange -> AMD 64 3200 HIHIHIHI


----------



## Gorazul (14. Juli 2005)

Michael-Miggi am 14.07.2005 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 14.07.2005 15:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Halflife 2 .... ich glaub 30min.


----------



## naturian (14. Juli 2005)

Geschlagene 2 Stunden dauert meine allererste WoW Installation als ich damals die US Beta gedaddelt habe


----------



## Peter23 (14. Juli 2005)

Ihr Jungvolk! 

Wing Commander 3 vom Single Speed cd Laufwerk.

hat ca 3 Stunden gedauert, wenn ich micht richtig erinnere.


----------



## BlackSab (14. Juli 2005)

Das junge Volk kann da ja garnicht mehr mitreden. Früher waren das noch ganz andere Zeiten.
Nur mal an alle, die es verdrängt hatten: Win95 gab es zum Übergang auch als Diskettenversion!!! Das hat noch Spaß gemacht.
Damals gab es auch ein Sherlok Holmes, was recht gut war. 7 Discs, glaub ich... war man schon ne halbe bis dreiviertelstunde beschäftigt.
HL² zählt ja nicht. Downloadzeiten und so. TZ! Früher gab es garkeine Alternativen!
Hach, das war eh noch ganz anders: Da hat man ne halbe Stunde eine Disc nach der anderen in die Floppy geschoben, und dann hat man nochmal ne halbe stunde gebraucht, um die Autoexec.bat und die Command.com so hinzubiegen, das das Spiel auch tatsächlich mit Sound und Maus gelaufen ist. Vor allem Sierra war dafür berühmt, ewig viel Dosspeicher frei haben zu müssen, um zu laufen.
Heut gibt's das ja kaum noch. Nur irrwitzige Schreibschutzmethoden, die sagen, das es garkein DVD Laufwerk gibt, und so.


----------



## Soki (14. Juli 2005)

HL² hat ohne Download schon länger als 25min gebracht   
Ansonsten war hatte FarCry recht lange Installationszeiten, ich denke es waren mind. 10min.


----------



## benson76 (14. Juli 2005)

Peter23 am 14.07.2005 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr Jungvolk!
> 
> Wing Commander 3 vom Single Speed cd Laufwerk.
> 
> hat ca 3 Stunden gedauert, wenn ich micht richtig erinnere.



na gut...dann bin ich wohl sau alt   

kann mich noch daran erinnern spiele von kassette aufm Schneider cpc464 zu laden...

das titelbild hat sich streifen für streifen in etwa 15 min aufgebaut....

vorm frühstücken laden...danach zocken  

(wobei das nur der ladevorgang war...hd gabs ja nicht...)


----------



## memphis76 (14. Juli 2005)

Ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt gar nicht mehr. Wenn´s mal lange gedauert hat bin ich soo froh, dass das Spiel endlich drauf war, dass ich den Frust des Wartens wohl schon verdrängt habe ...   

Aber ich glaube Act of War hat etwas länger gedauert ...


----------



## ich98 (14. Juli 2005)

>25min bei Battlefield Vietnam

Edit: da fällt mir gerade ein: DTM Race Driver 2, boah da hat   lange gedauert und dann musste ich zweimal installieren und deinstallieren dauerte genauso lang


----------



## Solon25 (14. Juli 2005)

benson76 am 14.07.2005 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Peter23 am 14.07.2005 16:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tja da wird immer auf die Konsolen geflucht  Ich hab damals einfach die CD ins PS-1 LW gelegt und losgezockt. CD wechsel gab's auch, hat 4 CD's und nix mit Wartezeiten ^^ So manches Spiel von dem man liest hab/leg ich bequem in die PS-1 ein und zocke los, wo andere sich einen abquälen es unter W-2000/XP zum laufen zu bringen 

C&C-1
WC-3
Warcraft 2
Discworld + DW-2
usw. Die sind teils sogar mit der PS-1 Maus spielbar


----------



## Bonez (14. Juli 2005)

Baldurs Gate 1 auf nem P200mhz mit 128Mb Ram. Angeworfen, auf ne Party gegangen, am nächsten morgen aufgwacht und zu 99% fertig, noch 10min auf die 100% egwartet *g* Wohlgemerkt nur minimalinstallation von CD 1. Die Vollinstallation wollt ich mir garnet erst antun ^^


----------



## Blackknight (14. Juli 2005)

Längste Installation: World of Warcraft, dauerte bei mir rund 45 min, mein ehemaliger Plextor PX 716a hatte damit massig Probleme.

Längste Deinstallation: Bundesliga Manager 97, die Deinstallation dauerte mehrere Stunden.


----------



## Gorazul (15. Juli 2005)

Peter23 am 14.07.2005 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr Jungvolk!
> 
> Wing Commander 3 vom Single Speed cd Laufwerk.
> 
> hat ca 3 Stunden gedauert, wenn ich micht richtig erinnere.



oh ja hab ich schon wieder vergessen ...
war ja auch damals noch sehr jung


----------



## ziegenbock (15. Juli 2005)

bei mir war es das sacred add on underworld. mußte das hauptprogramm 3 mal mitde- und wieder installieren, bis hauptprogramm und erweiterung beide liefen. war so ca. 3 stunden beschäftigt.

länger habe ich nur früher am amiga für biing!! gebraucht. hatte 19 disketten oder so und mußte auf hd installiert werden.


----------



## Jay-Py (15. Juli 2005)

Wie bei vielen anderen auch, hat sich meine Half-Life 2 Insatallation ellenlang hingezogen. Schätze es waren so 2,5 bis 3 Stunden. Aber das Spiel war (ist) schon der Hammer


----------



## LegeinEi (15. Juli 2005)

benson76 am 14.07.2005 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> kann mich noch daran erinnern spiele von kassette aufm Schneider cpc464 zu laden...
> 
> das titelbild hat sich streifen für streifen in etwa 15 min aufgebaut....


ja, aber das war ja nur der start und keine installation.
die längste installation an die ich mich noch erinnern kann, war wing commander 1. das teil hatte 14 disketten und jede hat ca. 15 - 20 minuten gebraucht.


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (15. Juli 2005)

Aaaaand the Winner is..... Half Life 2!

... das die Statistik hier mit Sicherheit ganz alleine nach oben schiebt. Ich glaub, länger als 10-15 Minuten sind das sonst nie, aber das Drecksding hat mir einen ganzen Abend und den Abend darauf noch die Stimmung versaut, bis es endlich fertig installiert war.


----------



## Ping2 (15. Juli 2005)

Also ich stoppe nie mit, sondern ärgere mich, wenn die Installation so lange dauert. Vor allem nervt teilweise das drumherum. " Soll ... installiert werden. Soll... noch installiert werden."  Nervig finde ich auch, wenn sich (vor allem EA) Spiele anschließend von selbst starten (als wenn ich nicht, falls ich das Game gerade überhaupt zocken will, nicht noch zumindest vorher den Patch installieren möchte...).
Super auch, wenn nach der Installatiton eine Demo startet (habe ein älteres Spiel, da startet eine Demo für ein Star Trek Spiel, welche nie erschienen ist...).

Ansonsten erinnere ich mich, dass neben den Diskettenspielen, das Spiel "Shadowman" immer ziemlich lange gebraucht hat (vielleicht so 15-20 Minuten).
Kann Shadow_Man vielleicht bestätigen!?

Ping2


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Juli 2005)

Bei den Spielen eindeutig Half Life 2. Allein die Installation von DVD hat gut 45 Minuten gebraucht. Dann kurz vorm Ende nen CRC Fehler gehabt.  Daraufhin die Daten von DVD zuerst auf Platte kopiert (etwa 5 Minuten) und dann von dort aus installiert (wieder etwa 5 Minuten).  Dann kam noch die spaßige Freischaltung / Aktivierung, etc. mit knapp 2 Stunden.
Ansonsten hat sich auch die Sims 2 Installation elendig hingezogen.
Kann mich aber auch noch an eine Windows 95 Installation bei nem Kumpel erinnern. Von Diskette (waren etwa 40 Stück). Hat mehrere Stunden gedauert.


----------



## MaxBoeck (18. Juli 2005)

das längste war bei mir UT2k4, hat fast eine Stunde gedauert...


----------



## Urmelking (18. Juli 2005)

was sin den das für zeitangaben nur bis 25 min son scheiss ich hatte schon x spiele die viel länger gedauert haben......


----------



## newester (18. Juli 2005)

Natürlich HL2, sonst waren alle Games flott installiert.


----------



## Killtech (18. Juli 2005)

Wie bei vielen anderen auch, Half Life 2.  

Die Installation von der DVD dauert ja schon eine halbe Ewigkeit. Das ganze Prozedere mit Steam verschlingt dann gut nochmal ein paar Stündchen. Möchte man sich dann auch noch HL2 Deathmatch, CS 1.6 und Day of Defeat saugen, kann man sich zwischenzeitlich schon mal seinen anderen Hobbys widmen. ^^

MfG, Killtech

PS: Backupfunktion? Nö... *g*


----------



## aeghistos (18. Juli 2005)

Baldurs Gate I mit Addon, Vollinstallation


----------



## JohnSinclair (18. Juli 2005)

Vordack am 14.07.2005 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 14.07.2005 15:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol 
Eine Instatalltion ein es Spiels ist ja die die dauert bis man das Spiel Starten udn spielen kann einwandfrei, also hats bei hl2 eher n paar tage gedauert


----------



## RagnarokAK47 (18. Juli 2005)

SYSTEM am 14.07.2005 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Ich glaub der Knüller war damals die Installation von Wing Commander 2.
Das hat auf meinem 386 mit 16 Mhz und 4 MB Speicher sage und schreibe 2 Stunden gebraucht, da Origin das ganze Spiel auf nur drei Disketten gequetscht hat, wohl um die Herstellungskosten zu drücken. Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, jemals länger auf etwas gewartet zu haben - nur um festzustellen, daß 16 MHz entschieden zu wenig für die aufwendige Spritegraphik waren.

Torsten


----------



## JohnSinclair (18. Juli 2005)

RagnarokAK47 am 18.07.2005 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 14.07.2005 15:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Achso wenn wir schon von damals reden, da gabs mal son adventure für nen PC ,was ich da hatte jka hab von meinen bruder bekommen, da hat das game n halben  tag gedauert    ....zum laden eiens levels   

Von der installation weis ich nix des war schon aufn pc druf das game ^^

Ist aber schon 10 Jahre her


----------



## maxx2003 (18. Juli 2005)

[X] Länger als 25 Minuten

Jo, bei mir das Spiel Yager gewesen, das sich über eine halbe Stunde installierte.


----------



## BlackDead (19. Juli 2005)

maxx2003 am 18.07.2005 21:05 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Länger als 25 Minuten
> 
> Jo, bei mir das Spiel Yager gewesen, das sich über eine halbe Stunde installierte.




Das dauerte bei mir eine Stunde   
und dann wäre da noch Kotor 1 & 2 die jeweils 45 Minuten gebraucht haben.
Bei manchen habe ich glaube ich länger gewartet weil ich immer bei einer langen instalation nachschau was im Fernschen läuft.

Einmal habe ich ein Bild gesehen von der Installationsanweisung für ein Add-On für den Flugsimulator von Microsoft wo mit 2 1/2 Stunden gerechnet wurde. Das ist bestimmt auch lustig.


----------



## Sternschubser (20. Juli 2005)

lol, das war eindeutig strike commander

da wurden die karten nach installation entkomprimiert
bei meinem süssen (damals hochmodernen) 386 dauerte das dann sage und schreibe 4 h

aber der erste start liess einem das vergessen


----------



## blasmnwhism (20. Juli 2005)

Mal was ganz Anderes:
Ich wusste bis vor kurzem garnich, dass heutzutage noch Spiele hergestellt werden, die weniger als 15min mindestens installieren!  
Deshalb war ich angenehm überrascht, als bei meiner Earth2160 (  )  Installation der Balken schon nach knapp 5 min 100% anzeigte  
Die längste Installation denke ich mal, war die von C&C Generäle Deluxe (also Game+Add-on), beide einzeln schon mal mind. 20 oder 25 min, mit allen fehlermeldungen die die entwickler freundlicherweise eingebaut hatten, vllt 2-4 versuche, also 2-3 h   
Also wie gesagt finde ich eigentlich das bei sogut wie allen Spielen die Installationszeit etwas lang is, ich denke doch da kann man schonnoch was verbessern, auch bei der Fehlerfreiheit...


----------



## KONNAITN (20. Juli 2005)

BlackDead am 19.07.2005 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> maxx2003 am 18.07.2005 21:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


45 min für Kotor?! Da war die Macht wohl gerade auf Urlaub, weil bei mir ging das recht zackig. 
Mir fällt im Moment überhaupt kein Spiel ein, dass mich bei der Installation zur Weißglut getrieben hätte. Auf den Spaß mit HL² habe ich ja verzichtet.


----------



## Berliner-Broiler (20. Juli 2005)

Das Spiel heißt SOLITAIRE
Denn dumm iss, dass man dafür gleich noch so ein doofes OS mit installieren muss. Alles nich sooo wild, wäre da nicht der Installationsprozess immer bei 60 % eingefroren. Nach der 5. Neuinstallation von Windoof XP bin ich hintergestiegen, dass es garkein Freeze-Modus war, sondern der Rechner nur ne halbe Stunde Pause brauchte   

All-in-all: 3 Std. Installation (ohne Updates!!!   )


----------



## Horatio (20. Juli 2005)

BlackDead am 19.07.2005 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> maxx2003 am 18.07.2005 21:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau, bei mir war das eindeutig die 2002er Ausgabe vom MS Flugsimulator. Unglaublich, was da alles passiert. Nicht nur der Installationsprozess selbst, sondern alle möglichen notwendigen Einstellungen, bevor es losgehen kann. Man bekommt den Eindruck, als hätte man 20 neue Hardware-Devices eingebaut und ein anderes Betriebssystem installiert. 
Gestoppt hab ich die Sache nicht, liegt aber sicherlich auch im Stundenbereich (ich wollte aber auch gleich die ganze Weltkarte mit installieren...  )


----------



## MICHI123 (20. Juli 2005)

mmh,
also sims 2 auf einem 800 mhz pc hat ewig gedauert. cod hat auch ewig gedauert. Und beide leifen nicht 
naja auf dem neuen war far cry glaub ich das längste, aber das ging auch.aber auf dem alten   

cya


----------



## sringading (20. Juli 2005)

Bei mir hat San Andreas ziemlich lang gedauert.

Und HL2 natürlich...

Insgesamt bisschen über eine Std. 
 

Ich möchte wissen, bei wem die längste Installation 5 min. war.
 
Bei mir dauert das durchschnittlich ca. 20 min.


----------



## MICHI123 (20. Juli 2005)

ich frag mic hmal, wer da unter 5 minuten oder 5-10 minuten oder 15 minuten angekreutzt hat, der hat wohl die frage nicht ganz verstanden, der umfangreichste instalationsprozess war gefragt nicht der schnellste. 
und ich glaue nicht dass irgendwer alle seine spiele in jeweils unter 5 minuten installiert hat.
cya


----------



## hhhh1712 (20. Juli 2005)

p1s2y3 am 14.07.2005 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, das dürfte damals bei ut2003 gewesen sein! 1,3ghz amd + 256mb sdram




UT???

Half-Life 2. Fast ne Stunde gebraucht (inkl. Freischalten und so).


----------



## Jared (20. Juli 2005)

Duke Nukem 3D auf ca. 30 Disketten   + Entpacken 
auf dem damligen Rechner hat das ewig gedauert.


----------



## Elzy (20. Juli 2005)

Jared am 20.07.2005 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Duke Nukem 3D auf ca. 30 Disketten   + Entpacken
> auf dem damligen Rechner hat das ewig gedauert.




Das gabs auch auf Disketten? :-o


----------



## BlackDead (21. Juli 2005)

Elzy am 20.07.2005 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Jared am 20.07.2005 18:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich glaube das war eine originelle Kopie.   


Far Cry auf Disketten kopieren das wäre mal eine Idee


----------



## lib (23. Juli 2005)

Bei mir war's Neverwinter Nights (habe die "Best of Atari"-Version).
Die erste CD ging total schnell, aber die 2. und 3. *schnarch*
Hat insgesamt ~20 Minuten gedauert.

Und als ichs letztens aufgrund einer Formatierung komplett neu (mit beiden Add-Ons) installiert habe, hat's natürlich noch länger gedauert.

Aber ich will mich nicht beschweren, ich glaube ausser meinem 5€-eBay-Half-Life Key habe ich noch nie so viel Spielspaß für so wenig Geld (15 €) gekriegt.


----------



## xi20 (26. Juli 2005)

Wing Commander Prophecy vom single speed Laufwerk   
hat ewig gedauert....


----------



## collysucker (28. Juli 2005)

Damals dank mini! (war echt winzig) Kratzer in CD bei StarWarsEpisiode1-TheGame insgesamt 5Stunden


----------



## Damaskus (3. August 2005)

also zoo tycoon hat mal 30min gebraucht   
und wow ebenfalls über 25min


----------



## Oldschool_MC (6. August 2005)

Naja, also D2 + Addon is auch schon ein ganz schöner Brocken. Hat auch locker ~20 min gefressen.


----------



## Tarzipan (8. August 2005)

Aktuell war das vielleicht WoW-Beta von einer DVD-R + Patches. Noch länger hat bloß die installation von Strike Commander gedauert. Das Spiel war auf 8 Disketten und mein Rechner hatte 1,5Mb RAM. Musste dafür extra noch Ram nachrüsten.


----------



## BunGEe (8. August 2005)

Birdy84 am 14.07.2005 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir hat die Inst. von HL2 auch mit Abstand am längsten gedauert.
> 
> 
> Übrigens HL2 ist nicht von EA.


Naja aber ab Oktober ist EA dann der Publisher von Valve. 

Bei mir hat Vampire 2 ewig gebraucht zum installieren auf meinem Laptop, irgendwie mochte das Laufwerk die CDs nicht so richtig.


----------



## virenschlucker (8. August 2005)

anno 1503 ganze 17 minuten, hab damals aber noch ne klapperkiste von pc gehabt


----------



## terror666 (19. August 2005)

3 stunden, "Wing Commander2" auf einem 286er (16MHz, 8MB-RAM). das war vor ca. 13 Jahren


----------



## ZAM (27. August 2005)

Ich erinner mich an meine Ultima 8 Disketten Version ... wegen "Sektoren Fehlern" die der vollidiot von Kumpel zugefügt hat weil er die Disketten ja Tagelang neben seinen nicht entmagnetisierten Boxen liegen lassen musste  und reparaturen der Disketten hab ich 3 Tage a 8 stunden an der Installation gesessen.. aber das zählt hier sicher nicht rein oder? *g*

"Warum tut man sich das an?" .. mh ganz einfach.. es ist zwar das Jump & Run der RPG aber ich liebe den Teil .. vor allem mit den Bugs der Urfassung..ohne Bugs würd ich sicher nichtmehr durch kommen weil Inhaltliche Fehler die das Spiel vereinfachten nichtmehr vorkämen. *g*


----------

